# DFDS Seaways



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bad news, hinney, see:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/tyne/7423142.stm

Just when I was contemplating using it!

John T.


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

I am grieved that DFDS has decided to scrap the ferry service to Norway from North Shields (or Newcastle as the service is sometimes advertised). When DFDS took over the Fiord Line in 2006 I thought it was to safeguard the route but obviously I was wrong. How long will it be before it is decided to scrap the North Shields to Amsterdam ferry I wonder? It isn't only the economy of the North East which will suffer, the tourist trade in Norway will too. It isn't everyone's idea of fun to fly - being at sea, even on a ferry - is magical.


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

*DFDS ferry to OSLO*

Does any member know what the current situation is.

No one seems to know and the Norwegian government and tourist board are sorely annoyed.

Like Trotterdotpom, I'm booked to use it in September.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

DFDS site Q&A 
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/DSW/EN/Top_Navigation/Company/faq/INDEX.htm?Guid=%7b45314E22-943F-4265-80E9-4D3A04572AA4%7d#45314E22-943F-4265-80E9-4D3A04572AA4
You should have had a cancellation according to this.


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2004)

This was announced on 27th May. Old news to us in the North East. Pete


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

monty said:


> This was announced on 27th May. Old news to us in the North East. Pete


Thanks lads. 
I guess my tour operator is hoping to hang on to my cash a while longer. !!


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe saved yet, South and North Tyne side council are looking at ways to help if possible with the cost of keeping the service running.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Burned Toast said:


> Maybe saved yet, South and North Tyne side council are looking at ways to help if possible with the cost of keeping the service running.


Hope they are working in concert with similar bodies in Stavanger,Haugesund and Bergen.
Best Wishes
Dave


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

They are so I have been informed.


----------

